# Installed Tub without mortar



## cohe (Dec 16, 2011)

I am remodeling my bathroom and I paid to have an acrylic tub (KOHLER 60" x 32" Devonshire) and tile installed. I did not find out that my tub had been installed without mortar until the tile surrounding the tub was already set and grouted. I do not have an option of removing the tub and re-installing it. I want to put closed cell expanding foam under the tub to give it more support and insulation but I am not sure how to go about it. Is it at all possible to put mortar or cement under the tub once it has been installed, if not, what is the best brand and application process for installing the foam? Thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What sort of access do you have? Most tub makers do not want foam used,as the foam can lift the tub ,causing more trouble.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Some tubs do not need morter, what's the directions say? If you lost them there availbile on line on the manufactures web site.
Was there a foam block under the tub when you opened up the box that said in big letters, DO NOT REMOVE OR WARRENTYS VOID?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

along with joes thougth some only reccommend mortor base you can install with that pad or felt they give you if the tub is setting square on floor...


----------



## cohe (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh'Mike... I have a 12 by 12 opening to the outside wall. I can see into the side of the tub where the drain and faucet are located. I have considered opening another hole on the same outside wall near the other end of the tub. 

Joecaption... the instructions gave two installation options: either a mortar base or using glue to secure the four legs of the tub. There was no foam block.

ben's plumming...the tub is sitting on four legs, no glue was used to secure the them. The base seems to be about an inch off the ground.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That will cause you trouble----If the is any way to work mortar or shims or blocking and builders adhesive under the feet I'd feel better about it.

This will require some cleverness to work the shims under the feet---plywood squares with a long "Handle" screwed on comes to mind---

Posting a picture would help with suggestions----Mike----


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a rubber, funnel shaped tool used for grouting tile. I have no idea of what its called.
The idea is that you fill this with grout and then squeeze the grout out the bottom and into the tile joint.
I would suggest that you would fasten a piece of 1/2" copper water pipe onto such a thing using a hose clamp.
Fill the bag(?) with mortar, and then squeeze the mortar out of the bag, through the pipe and fill the area under the tub.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Wildie--that's a 'grout bag' or 'pastry bag' or 'mortar bag'


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Wildie--that's a 'grout bag' or 'pastry bag' or 'mortar bag'


 Thanks mike, after I posted I Googled 'grout bag mortar' and found out the obvious! :thumbup:


----------

